# I feel real bad about it afterwards



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

While I'm working on my thoughts about staying or divorcing, I'm still having sex wife my wife. She knows the whole situation, and yet she wants the sex too.

I try to stop myself, but the urge is strong. But it is only sex, not making love. When we are done, I feel awful. I feel like I used her like someone would use a prostitute. 

I'm not in love with her, yet I'm having sex with her. I want to stop doing this. But if I stop, she will be hurt. If I don't stop, and eventually divorce, she will be hurt. Also, if I don't stop, I will continue to feel this way.

I don't know what to do.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Bottom line...she is going to be hurt regardless.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

Stop and get checked! Just think STD that's enough for me. I slipped once but that was the last time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

She's my wife. I think you misread something.


----------

